# Where to get custom glass tank?



## duoglide (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Can some one please tell me the best place to get custom glass tank or just go through Concept Aquariums on ones own.
Thanks Bill


----------



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

If worst comes to worst try making your own!


----------

